# how long have u owned your car



## parsa1 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi im just wondering how long on average do people keep there cars ive had for ten years


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I tend to keep mine a while. Current one we've had 2 years 8 months, before that 5.5 years, before that...6 and a bit? It's only the most recent car that got me into detailing or car care in any way though.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

My daily 3.5 years my plaything 2.25 years


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I only keep mine for 4 years, get bored and move on. 


Gonz.


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Not long at all for myself. Currently owned mine for 4 months and already looking at changing it.

I usually keep them for around 6 months although my last car was 12 months. Had planned on keeping it for a number of years as a second car but need a garage.

Decided to move house now and find a house with a garage or at at least the potential to build one.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Longest was 7 years. Current daily was bought in April 2017 but will be with me till the car dies, shortest ownership was 1 year on my previous car, but that was sold as i needed a diesel otherwise would have stayed with me for a long while. 
I tend to keep my my cars for a quite a while.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

12 months, 18 months, 2 years, 3.5 years and current one I've had for just over 2 and half years and plan on keeping it for a loooong time.


----------



## pinewood (Jan 25, 2018)

Last 3 cars have been BMW's

E39 530i - 5 years
E60 530d - 6 years
F25 X30d - 2 years (plan to keep for 8)

I tend to buy a 2-3 year old and hang on to them if reliable. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Average about 4 years but I once had 4 cars in 18 months. Wife wasn’t happy


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I win....X5 for 5yrs but my Supra for 17 Years !!!


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

Rundie said:


> I win....X5 for 5yrs but my Supra for 17 Years !!!


I have had my Sierra since 2002 but my Ford Pop has been in the family since 1972, does that mean i win???😅😅😅

I have also had the motorbike I passed my test on in 1996 since then and still have it now.

So:
Sierra 16 years
Motorbike 22 years
Ford Pop 46 years

And I can go back much further with the motorbikes my father owns, he has had one since 1960 and it is still on the road


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

8 years for me:detailer::thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

iansoutham said:


> I have had my Sierra since 2002 but my Ford Pop has been in the family since 1972, does that mean i win???😅😅😅
> 
> I have also had the motorbike I passed my test on in 1996 since then and still have it now.


the motorbike yeah, 'family owned since' doesn't win really, oh and the title states 'How long have you owned YOUR CAR so technically I'm still winning albeit by only a year :thumb: :wave:


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Morgan since 1992...seems like five minutes ago!

I seem to stick around the 10 year mark for some reason. If I like a car then I’ll just keep going with it.

In finding 10 years a rough time for electric failures. I don’t have a big annual mileage so for me dodgy electrics usually spells time to move on.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

The Porsche has been with me for 11 and a half years now, and it’ll never be sold. The family bus gets changed whenever really. The previous XC70 was 3 years until I could persuade my wife out of it, the S40 before was about 2 years but the Freelander before that was 7-8 years, something like that. She’ll keep a car forever without encouragement! I plan on having the Audi until it turns 10, so we’ve 6.5 years to go! The Merc will probably do us 10 years as well.


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

I've had 6 daily driver cars in the last 6 years and 3 weekend/fun cars. In fairness that figure is slightly higher than it ought to be because I had to reject one of the daily cars due to it being faulty.

Current Leon - 5 months
Current Subaru - 13 months


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

19 months
A saab 93 estate
Not a bad car at all ( gone tooooooo family/practical)
But, decent on fuel. Drives well, although gearbox is horrendous

Saving for a wedding now and trying to get my golf back on the road.
Cheap motoring hopefully!!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

The 350z was my first NEW car.
Got it in 05.
Has been my daily ever since.
Nearly 13 yrs now.
Still looking fresh after a good detail.
Hopefully another 10 yrs left in her.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

My Subaru 15 years now,straight out the box.SJ.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Escort mk2 just over 10 years now, never plan to sell
Capri mk3 nearly 9 years, never plan to sell
Tend to change daily car every couple of years, don't buy any to expensive if it starts giving trouble it goes


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I am currently on my 28th car in 8 years so I will let you do the math. Longest I have owned is around 16 months and the shortest has been 2-3 days. Majority have been somewhere in the middle around 3months ish. Current one is just over a week


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

The current Leaf I've had 6 months
The last Leaf I had 2 years
The Passat I had before that was 11 years.

The G40 I've had since 1997.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I've had around 25 cars since passing my test in 2005. My Fiesta ST is the longest I've owned at 4 years, no plans to sell or change it, I'm planning to keep it for a long while and will hopefully buy a different car to use as a daily in the coming years. The longest car I've had aside from that was 18 months.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Current daily, focus st225, is also my pb.. 3.5 years, had no plans to sell but due to personal circumstances she may have to go☹


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

I've had my Escort 15 years, since I was 18.

All the others I currently own have been a couple of years max.

Only other car I've owned very long term was my E36 I had at 19, I kept for 12 years.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

My Abarth 595 Competizione is currently my longest serving car at 2 years and 5 months


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Longest ? My old A4 - 5 1/2 years

Average around 2 years ish

More especially now as I've moved over to 2 year PCH deals


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used to change my cars every 9 months :doublesho, but with my current car, the M2, she's a keeper. :argie: I could never get bored of driving it.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

For the last 20+ years I've bought new and changed after 3 years.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

25 years


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

At least 10 years and buy always a used 3 year old one


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

Current car just coming up to 11 months, plan to keep it for around 5 years in total providing it behaves. 

Longest I’ve ever owned one is 6 years, I would keep them longer but by that point the mileage is usually fairly high and beginning to get little niggles so tend to move them on. 

I get quite attached to my old lumps of metal though!


----------



## no1chunk (Nov 18, 2012)

Iv had my license 6years and im in my 9th car iv had 2 within the last 12months


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

20 years for me.
Was my first car and i crashed it 2 years later and could never bring myself to get rid of it.
I have another few cars 15 years,13 years and 7 years.I should really stop buying and start selling lol.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I've had my little Renaultsport Clio 172 Cup 7 years. Can see me owning it another 10 years especially as I'm 15k into it 🤣🤣🤣

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Rover metro 1.4 now 1.8 GTi 17 years
Bmw E30 m3 11 years
Mk2 golf GTi 10 years
Bmw e36 m3 8 years
E46 320i touring 3 years
E36 318ti compact 2 months


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I’ve had my Abarth for 14months


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> 25 years


25 years! :doublesho


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

My civic 2 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoid9969 (Nov 30, 2008)

11 months for the current one (C Class coupé). Longest was 6.5 years (Golf GTD); shortest was 3 months (twice - Mondeo and Punto HGT).


----------

